# New Winchester 17hmr Green Round



## VaFatcat (Jan 23, 2011)

New round out buy Winchester>>>>> Wonder how it will work?

http://www.winchester.com/library/news/ ... intLF.aspx


----------



## Mark_ferguson77 (Mar 5, 2011)

No idea.
But i want to see it work,


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

deleted amy001's spam.


----------

